# Hammer49 My Dwarf army & any WH side projects



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi guys & Gals. This will be alog of my WH projects. Im a big fan of dwarfs and its about time I had an army fully painted for them. 
Im a big fan of the dwarf character models. Heres a couple I worked on recently. I still need to finish the base as its abit boring at the moment.










A finished unit of GW armed Dwarf warriors.









Beginnngs of a crossbow unit.









I am considering changing the red on the dwarf crossbowmen and warriors to a darker green, as they have been commented on as being "christmas dwarfs".

Just to add some variety some minotaurs that I have painted for my warriors of chaos army to represent ogres. I prefer these to the chaos orgres, and my conversion skills arent the best.









Comments welcomed as I am also hoping to improve my limited painting skills!


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Ho....Ho....HO!*

Personally I like the green, but I can see how some might lable them Santa's helpers. That being said, if you like them don't change them just because someone is playing some mindgame pregame metagaming hijinks on you and making you feel like your dwarves "are just a bunch of weak toy makers". 

Be contrary enough to say right back, "So how do you want to be wrapped, Mr. Naughty? These are Dwarves with an Attitude and you just got written into the book of Grudges. "

Anyway, maybe shading the brightness of both the green and the red down might forestall the comments if you don't like them.

BTW, have you checked out the Painting Challenge? Follow this link. My son is painting up an army of Dwarves in his Project Log and I am painting up a Dark Elf Army on my Project Log.It may not be too late to join...

For the Greater Good......:so_happy:
Apidude


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Are the minotaurs finished or still wip? The lighting of the pic makes it very hard to tell. Nice work on the dwarfs however.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dwarfs are looking pretty good mate. There are some places where there is some paint spill, especially around the bottom where the red meets the tan undercoat that need to get cleaned up. 

I also think that you would get some more pop out of the models with cloaks if they were a different color from the shirt cloth color. 

Other than that some good looking stuff man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys.



The Wraithlord said:


> Are the minotaurs finished or still wip? The lighting of the pic makes it very hard to tell. Nice work on the dwarfs however.


The minotaurs are not yet finished, just need a few details added and the base cleaned up.

Midge913 had noticed the overflow on the bottom after I posted the pic. Its surprising what you miss until you take a pic. I will clean this up as I have some nice new brushes which will make it alot easier.

I will post some more pics shortly. Currently working on some Miners & ironbreakers, though I keep getting distracted by my Bloodangels & iron warriors.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy crap, did the dwarf just get a new release, this is the 4th dwarf project log running now? They do look good, will be keeping an eye on these as well. Hell i might just start painting a damn dwarf army!

Oh yeah the camera is the best tool when looking to see whats wrong with a model. Set to macro and take a few pics and look. You will see EVERYTHING that is wrong with it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Oh yeah the camera is the best tool when looking to see whats wrong with a model. Set to macro and take a few pics and look. You will see EVERYTHING that is wrong with it.


I couldn't agree with this statment more. It is amazing what the camera will see that you don't...... I have taken pictures of stuff that I though was pretty much finished only to jump in shock at the photo that looks like a just threw paint at the model hoping it will look good.

djinn I think you have more than enough to be getting on with...... But more Stunties is always good:biggrin:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice looking dwarves....


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

> "So how do you want to be wrapped, Mr. Naughty? These are Dwarves with an Attitude and you just got written into the book of Grudges. "


love that!

Nice looking dwarves. Can't wait to see more. +100 on the macro pics revealing my painting faults. I almost don't want to take more pics...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Recently while looking through my model collection for something I came across the first model I ever painted. I dont think Ive improved much since.









This is a ironbreakers unit that is still very wip that im currently working on. I am also currently painting 20 miners and around 60 GW carrying warriors. 









This is a Daemon prince that I finished recently for my warriors of chaos army.









This is my teclis model I painted a few years that I have recently been repairing due to a nose dive of a table.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

As I have been abit lazy on the painting recently, I thought that over the long weekend I would see if I could get some much needed painting done. On the fantasy side Im going to attempt to do some skaven. 
Heres where my starting position.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently just fininished undercoating 80 clanrats, and have almost finished the first rat ogre from the pic above. Will post pic when my camera has recharged.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

what happened to the dwarfs???  I was excited to see more progress but it seems you took a detour 

Chaosftw


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> what happened to the dwarfs???  I was excited to see more progress but it seems you took a detour
> 
> Chaosftw


Im still working on the dwarfs. I finished another 5 crossbowmen last night. Just need to finish there bases.

You are correct in that I have made a detour slightly. Its a bad habit. Same with my 40k armies. To late now to change my ways.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The dwarfs as mentioned in an earlier post. I need to redo the edge of the bases to match the other dwarfs.









My test rat ogre models and weapons teams. I was having trouble deciding on the colour scheme, but then hit upon the purple. Hopefully looks okay.
The Rat ogre is pretty much fininshed, but the weapons teams still need much more work done, especially on the metallics side of things.

Look forward to hearing your comments.


----------



## elpawlo (Apr 22, 2011)

I like your job on the daemon prince the most, loads better than your first. My painting skills are pretty bad, but being 16 I've got plenty of time to learn steady hand... er ness! Will be on here taking down plenty of tips.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You have improved a lot since your first model. That one was pretty mono colored with no shading or highlights but the new stuff looks much better. The dwarfs look a bit grey.

The clan rats look very nice as well. I am a big fan of purple and you pulled it off really well here.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> The clan rats look very nice as well. I am a big fan of purple and you pulled it off really well here.


I have to agree with Djinn. The rats are looking good and that purple suits them quite nicely.

The Dwarfs look good as well I personally like darker colours but they still look great!

Chaosftw


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> You have improved a lot since your first model. That one was pretty mono colored with no shading or highlights but the new stuff looks much better. The dwarfs look a bit grey.


Any suggestion on making the dwarfs look better. Would it work if I were to change the base from the grey to say something along the lines of khemri brown/ desert yellow, and also gave the green cloaks etc on the dwarfs a wash of devlan mudd.

Thanks for the comments so far. Hopefully get some more skaven done over the next few days.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the dwarves, and the various other stuff .


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Bane of Kings.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The skaven really catch my eye, some really nice detailing and vivid colours on them which works well. +rep for a really nice set of models and the fact there are billions of them lol.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks moo for the kind comments.


----------

